# Krunchy - Lots of Pics



## PhilK (Nov 6, 2007)

G'day all. Today I got my male _Urodacus elongatus_ in the mail from The Green Scorpion. Again, could not be happier with The Green Scorpion!! He came packaged well, looks very healthy and is just all round great.

I named him Krunchy and he will be Pinchy's boyfriend. Assuming she doesn't kill him and eat his body.. :shock:. Anyway, I got him out and handled him for a while (first time handling a big scorpion - weird!). He was just awesome, and I soon put him into his tank to explore. 

Looking at the hands and the tail you can see why they're called _elongatus_!















































Ate a cricket straight away!













Anyway sorry for so many pics, but I got snap happy! Hope you like him

Phil


----------



## Naxx (Nov 6, 2007)

great pics, i love the ones of him ravaging the crickets lol. couple of those hand pics would make a cool tattoo IMO


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Nov 6, 2007)

NIce pics. I've had a few scorpions in my time. But nothing as sunning as that one!! Congrats!! Hope you get lots of little baby scorps in good time.

Z


----------



## kelly (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow! Krunchy is ALMOST as good as Kelly


----------



## PhilK (Nov 6, 2007)

The person or the scorpion Kelly? Because he's definitly better than... um.. one of them.


----------



## kelly (Nov 6, 2007)

No, he is inferior to both.
It goes a little like this:
Kelly (person) > Kelly (scorpion) > Krunchy > Phil.


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 6, 2007)

great photos


----------



## mindthesole (Nov 6, 2007)

crikey! what a menacing looking critter. great photos BTW


----------



## Brettix (Nov 6, 2007)

wicked lookin scorp you got there philk,and great pics good work!.


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 6, 2007)

crab food?


----------



## AnteUp (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice looking scorp. Not really into inverts but i can appreciate them.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 6, 2007)

I'd say he's a little big and expensive for a crab snack.

mindthesole, he definitly isn't menacing though. Placid as can be.


----------



## mindthesole (Nov 6, 2007)

PhilK said:


> mindthesole, he definitly isn't menacing though. Placid as can be.



amazing! how do you handle them? do you just let em crawl on you or do you pick em up? they look so fragile yet deadly at the same time... soooooo intriguing. nice pics


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 6, 2007)

wow soooo cool! i was looking at bylo's site just before and im thinking i want one of those giant ones (forgot name :shock: sorry!) i want a scorp sooo bad aye.. congrats! and your making me sooo jealous! (kinda makes me think of payback for the jack thing :shock: :shock: lol)


----------



## PhilK (Nov 6, 2007)

mindthesole said:


> amazing! how do you handle them? do you just let em crawl on you or do you pick em up? they look so fragile yet deadly at the same time... soooooo intriguing. nice pics


This guy came packaged with tissues and when I opened the tissues up to get photos he started walking around and I didn't want him to get away/fall off my desk so I just stuck my hand out in front of him and poked him on the bum and he crawled on. It's kinda weird cause they crawl with their claws extended, so I was paranoid he was gonna pinch me.

You can also pick them up by sliding your hand under their back end, or by gently picking up by the tail (not recommended apparenty)

Hahahaha Nat :shock:


----------



## bylo (Nov 6, 2007)

the male _Urodacus elongatus_  are truly an impressive scorpion , the tails are so long .
Such a placid scorpion


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 6, 2007)

hi bylo  im trying to convince my dad scorpions can be cool... i weaned him in with my pede, he hates my pede lol


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey where can a scorpion sting you from. i.e. where are the danger zones for placing your hands etc??


----------



## Viridae (Nov 6, 2007)

womanator said:


> Hey where can a scorpion sting you from. i.e. where are the danger zones for placing your hands etc??



The tip of the tail is the sting. The front end just pinces you.


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations, Awesome pics.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone (especially bylo - I love this guy! Wish I had a whole collection of blokes.)

Will put Pinchy and Krunchy together in a few days time when he's settled in and she is fed.

Nat, weaning someone with a pede is a bad idea. Pedes are the grossest and creepiest of them all!


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 7, 2007)

Viridae said:


> The tip of the tail is the sting. The front end just pinces you.


haha yeah i know the tail stings!!! I was just wondering in what direction, and how far can it use the stinger??? So where are the danger zones for placing your hands if you don't wanna be stung.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 7, 2007)

They can sting you basically anywhere, but obviously a scorpion with a long stinger will find it easier.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 7, 2007)

PhilK said:


> They can sting you basically anywhere, but obviously a scorpion with a long stinger will find it easier.


So basically there is no safe way to handle them if you want to avoid a sting then? Basically if they want to sting you it will happen?


----------



## Radar (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah. If you're worried, get one of the smaller rainforest ones with shorter tails and have a bit more difficulty reaching around.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm not worries so much as curious. I've also wanted to see scorpions up close and handle them so i was simply curious. 

Has anyone ever coped a sting?? Does it hurt?


----------



## DiamondAsh (Nov 7, 2007)

*I have not been stung, but mind you, I don't handle. From what I've heard they are similar to a bee or wasp sting and that can depend on the individuals reactions to it. Not enough to kill you normally.*


----------



## Baghdady (Nov 7, 2007)

Id rather have a 15footer latch onto me than that stinger , is the sting a problem ?


----------



## Renee (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi PhilK...

I'm sure that he will be a wonderful pet for you.. But personally anything with 8 limbs really makes my skin crawl! Actually, thats not true, I would love a pet octopuss. Hehehe

Great name though!


----------



## Adzo (Nov 7, 2007)

womanator said:


> .
> 
> Has anyone ever coped a sting?? Does it hurt?



I was stung by a scorp about 15 years ago. Not sure what species, approx 3 cm long. 
Ant stings are more painful.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 7, 2007)

womanator said:


> So basically there is no safe way to handle them if you want to avoid a sting then? Basically if they want to sting you it will happen?


Scorpions don't walk around stinging everything they see, as you can see in my photos I was handling him and I didn't get stung. You'd have to _really _annoy one of these guys to cop a sting from them. They usually just run away. If they want to sting you, you get plenty of warning. They arch their tails up over their heads and open their pincers really wide.

And apparently the stings are about as bad as a bee sting.


----------

